

Adobe launches Splashup (YC summer 07) competitor - jamiequint
http://www.photoshop.com/express/landing.html

======
randomhack
"Currently United States Only." Dont understand why this is US only even if
temporarily. How does it matter what country I am in ?

~~~
omouse
I've had the same problem with Hulu and some other websites. What the fuck is
the problem? Just let others use the website while you sort the legal stuff
out...

------
eusman
dead easy

